# Combat Hunter



## Hitman2/3 (May 18, 2008)

Thought this was pretty interesting. Sorry I couldn't link it. 

http://marines.feedroom.com/?fr_story=931853d0ea396d999112cce6d4973a0df07f17c8&rf=bm


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2008)

Ive been receiving updates from the tracking side of this and watching the programme develop for the last couple of years, .
It's a great concept.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 19, 2008)

It sounds like it especially since they're going to add it to the stuff you learn in bootcamp.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

The bootcamp portion will (obviously) be basic/concept stuff getting more involved with longer courses as you move into more specialised units.


----------



## lyborgmg (May 21, 2008)

*Currently going through the Tactical Tracking Operations School in Arizona*

Please read more @ http://www.tacticaltracking.com/site/

Last year I went through the CTAP/Tracking Course in Sedona, AZ (Spartan Training Center) please read more @ http://www.hoplology.com/

Let me know if you guys are interested in attending these courses or need any additional information,

./Mike


----------

